# quiet morning on the alley



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There were two other boats out along with mine. If they got a bent line, they sure did a good job of hiding it. I took some time to do some prospecting with the bottom finder and hope it will turn into a strike in the next few weeks. The heat was unreal. Overall, it was good to be on the water and I will be back soon.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That looks miserable hot.

I just got in off Amistad and thought it was hot-but at least we had a breeze.


----------

